# Denmark in a MH



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking at a couple of weeks doing Jutland in June, has anyone motor-homed in Denmark, any suggestions tips or otherwise? 

Whats the best plan to get discounted Ferry tickets (Harwich to Esberg, DFDS)

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Travelled Harwich Esjberg en toute to Norway leaving from north Denmark. Will try and find price. Returned via Hook to Harwich as we had some work to do for a guidebook in Netherlands. I usually find Caravan Club are a good start for prices but also look at the deals you can get through a combined ticket when you purchase Camping Cheques which we used on a couple of sites in Denmark.
Our 6.68 m long M/H cost £138 single Hook to Harwich in early July 2010. This was booked through Caravan Club. I'll try to find out the price we paid for the Harw - Esj single. Seem to rememenber that it is probably worth paying the extra for the pre=booked meal on the DFDS service.
Motorways good and free for all this part of northern Europe. Only toll would be if you went across the islands to Copenhagen via the Bridge. Feel free to pm if you want more details....
Steve


----------



## Stevemotorhome (Oct 31, 2008)

Steward,
We drove from Calais through Denmark and on to Sweden. It was a very long drive so if you can get a good price on this ferry route take it.
We were there in August 2009 and at the weekends the main motorways were very crowded.
Also if you get the chance go across the road bridge to Sweden, massive forests and some buitiful lakes.

Steve[marq=right]


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Stewart

if you do a search i think Geraldandannie did a blog of a similar trip, might be worth digging out

John


----------

